# Not going to say anything, but...................



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 27, 2011)

How many do you think is in there? The rest of the I thinks , almost.......time..... Here's her pic,cause if it is close, I don't want to jinx it   . May is huge, I have been doing the simple with my goats, milk feed, water, family and I have been super sick for well almost 2 weeks, had one virus and now a super Spring cold. Today May was calling out to me, so I go to see whats going on and well, she was "acting" stuck in the fence, but as soon as I entered the pen she took her head out and stuck it back in. She's a character, but here's her pics. I don't know when she's due, at first I thought she was just being a hog, so I cut her off, but she kept growing, and now she's looking swollen in her area and her udder is getting bigger and very tight today. 








I do wish I knew the mix of goat she is. I love how she stands and carries herself. 












Her fence, I tricked you mom!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)

She's a boer x, I figure you knew the boer part but 

and I'ma say trips....*maybe* even quads.

Um....Am I insane, or has she got some strange back feet?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 27, 2011)

How so strange? I've been working on trimming her hooves, I know they are bad, but she is one tough girl to work on and the back would be what I need to finish.  Quads would be scary to me, this is only her second kidding, first time she was like a chicken without a head, she's just a strange girl all the way around. I got the Boer part, down here only goats I've seen that don't have some sort of Boer are pygmy's and well my dairy girls. Lol.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)

Whoops, I got distracted mid-post when I went to add to my 'but'...sorry.

...but it could be anything from Saanen to Kiko, and no for sure way to know.

Her feet just looked sorta long / almost like a people foot in that one pic.  I wasn't sure if I was nuts or if her hooves just need work.

OK, so I probably *am* nuts but....that's neither here nor there...lol.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Apr 27, 2011)

I got to zooming in on that pic, and I was thinking EWE, she looks like she has human joints, just bone. *But it might be my cough syrup.   





EDIT: I LOVE YOUR BUCKLING ROLLS, I've missed so much !!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (May 29, 2011)

I have gone on for a month or so now, "acting" like May-May was just one fat goat, after a couple false labors and up all nights with her I threw in the towel. Today I went out to do my chores and guess what !!! Two teeny tiny bucklings. She had them in an old wooden box, I had out as kind of a shelter.  Here they are. 




















I really love the little blond one, his body is as long as my hand, he's way small, but they are already out following May and playing.


----------



## poorboys (May 29, 2011)

very cute, don't ya just love it, when they don't need no help!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (May 29, 2011)

Yes, lol, her first time, she was panic city, this time I didn't even know. She did good.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 29, 2011)




----------



## crazyland (May 29, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats on two healthy boys.


----------



## Goatherd (May 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Roll farms (May 29, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful........I mean handsome! Congrats.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (May 29, 2011)

Thank you, it's about time, it was real hard being "patient"  and every  time I look at them I am in shock that just 2 little bitty boys came from that huge belly she carried around . O.k., she still has the huge belly, May-May is definitely going on a diet.  

Next week B and Kaylee are due....I might just want to stick them in this thread ? I know their due dates, YAY!!!! No pacing and pretending I'm patient. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 3, 2011)

O.k. so this is my whole kidding thread?  I've got Kaylee due the 8th of this month and B due the 10th.

Kaylee








B





B is Mama to Kaylee, this will be Kaylee's first kidding and both have done great during their entire pregnancy's.  I hope I get 2 or 3......maybe 4 doelings, but so far out of all 5 of my Boer herd, I have only gotten one and 6 bucklings. 


Here's Jackson he is who everyone was bred to. 






He is already back to being in rut so my prancing, sweet , big o' baby is back in his smaller more secure Jackson proof pen.    with his favorite crate and tarp.  

 * I can't wait to start breeding my dairy herd


----------



## RainySunday (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck to your girls!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 6, 2011)

B might go before Kaylee? This is what I woke up to this morning.
 B......yesterday she was plump and now she's dropped and bony  :/  Due Friday. 












Or will they keep their dates?

Kaylee......still plump, due Wednesday 











There's my update......I'm getting excited!!!! But can wait if needed


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 7, 2011)

Gorgeous babies. Your goats are beautiful. Love your buck


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 7, 2011)

Those babies are bad little boys!!! Up,running and even picking on the older herd members since day one !!! Jackson is my "baby", he has gone into rut, so he's my baby from a distance. 


Just checked on Kaylee and B, Kaylee's udder is hard and very firm, she's getting ready !!! I am a little worried about B, she acts uncomfortable just trying to get laid down, she's doing a lot of standing and to me, since she's dropped, her belly hangs to low? I'm keeping a close eye on her. They are both such good ,friendly girls.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 7, 2011)

She could just be heavy with kids, but that also can be a sign of being a little low on calcium, giving her weak muscle tone.   Might want to consider  CMPK injections to help her feel better, maybe some nutri drench or a drench I like to make with corn oil, corn syrup and high fat/highcalorie yogurt(8 to 10 ounces).  

But they will get uncomfortable looking towards the end.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 7, 2011)

Can not wait to see pictures of the new babies when they come. I bet you are so excited. Mine will be here in about a month.  Yahoo


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> She could just be heavy with kids, but that also can be a sign of being a little low on calcium, giving her weak muscle tone.   Might want to consider  CMPK injections to help her feel better, maybe some nutri drench or a drench I like to make with corn oil, corn syrup and high fat/highcalorie yogurt(8 to 10 ounces).
> 
> But they will get uncomfortable looking towards the end.


Could I get your recipe? I would go for the other, but turns out we are on a very tight budget for the next 2 weeks, due to someone stole all our just cashed check.    stupid me left it in the console long enough to give my mom a bunny and some lawn ornaments for my deceased brother's birthday yesterday.  Sick to my stomach with anger right now, but have to keep on trucking.  :/


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 7, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Can not wait to see pictures of the new babies when they come. I bet you are so excited. Mine will be here in about a month.  Yahoo


My first kidding was with the goat ,May-May, that started this thread, it's very exciting, your lucky you know yours due date, I got May-May and another goat, and the previous owners did not know their due dates, then my very first goat, Lilly, jumped in the buck pen a couple times, then, yes another then, May-May, kept getting bigger, I actually put her on a diet,  that is when I realized she was preggers. My first year of goats and kidding has been one heck of a roller coaster!!! Lots of fun.   I'm happy I know Kaylee and B's due dates, and hope from here on out, all breeding is planned breeding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 7, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the money. It is so difficult with the rising cost of everything, we have really noticed a lot more theft in our area. 

Really no recipee, I make the drench a couple different ways depending on the problem with the goat. If she drenches easily you can just mix up 2 ounces of corn syrup/ 2 ounces of corn oil/ 2 ounces of yogurt(don't do light), add an egg if you want, and get as much in her 2 or 3 times a day.  this isn't going to cure her low calcium, if that is the problem, but it wont hurt anything, and may give her some extra energy.  If she is hard to drench, it may not be worth the struggle, In that case, try to top-dress with some yogurt, corn oil, or corn syrup to increase her calories. 

Ensure also works well as a drench, but is expensive. 


IV calcium is really not all that expensive and can be given sub-q, I just saw some at the feed store and it was like 3 or 4 bucks. But I do understand when the money isn't there, it isn't there. 

You can also research pregnancy toxemia, and come up with some ideas on how to increase her calories and calcium in take.  Not saying she has pregnancy toxemia, but there are some good ideas on drenches and increasing calories towards the end of pregnancy, if the doe starts to look too distant and Weak.  
I had a doe that didn't lay down for 3 or 4 days, and when we gave her sub-Q calcium injections, within 2 hours she was laying down resting. It was what made me think of it. She had a oddly low stomach, that appeared as if her muscle werent able to hold the babies up high enough, she seemed distant, and had weak labor, resulting in us having to pull her. 

But some does do get very uncoomfortable near the end. and not trying to blow your situation out of porportion, just because you mentioned the low stomach and the fact that she is standing a little more than normal.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 8, 2011)

No babies yet, I went out to check on everyone and thought B was dead, I was in panic mode, but no she was in a deep sleep laid out and relaxing. Scared my son and I to a heart attack!!!  Both of their ligs are loose, B's more than Kaylee's but Kaylee has the starting goo. So we're getting closer.  I can't wait!!!!! B is my sons and he is all into his goat having him some babies.  I love how he has gotten involved, he's 14 and been helping me so much.  

I drenched B yesterday, and I think Kaylee felt the energy, those two were being real pains yesterday/last night, B moved every herd member when they would lay down, and Kaylee decided to break up some playing that was going on between some of my younger goats.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 8, 2011)

What is drenched? Do I need to do this to my goat? Oh my I am going to have a heartattack before this is all said and done.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 8, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> What is drenched? Do I need to do this to my goat? Oh my I am going to have a heartattack before this is all said and done.


She had commented one of her goats was standing a lot, and looked very uncomfortable, with a very low hanging belly, I had recommended an energy drench. If you read up a little further you will see what we were talking about.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 9, 2011)

Kaylee had a doeling and a buckling last night at 8:30 p.m.!!! She did so good, there was no screaming, just small mehs from her, she's an amazing mama!!! Her little girl has Jackson's face, and the little boy, *sigh, they are just beautiful!!! I'll post pics asap, had a lot of bad happen yesterday with a beautiful healthy ending and I am sure B is about ready to go!!!       this life of goats!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh Congratulations. What a good goat mommy. Can not wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is A.J., Kaylee's buck 







(My camera is off in tone land somewhere)


And here is Amber Jade


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh they are so adorable. I can't wait for mine. Congratulations again


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 9, 2011)

They are precious!   Congratulations!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 9, 2011)

oh my!  What cuteness.  Does AJ have a curly coat?  I love it.

Hope you have a few great days ahead.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh man I can't wait for our first boer babies. 4 months to go  L.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone, Jackson seems to throw that curly in the bucklings, except with May's kids. It's very cute. I am now waiting for B to kid, the goo has started, but she is still being active,eating and being her mosey along self. I will post pics when they get here !!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 10, 2011)

And we're DONE!!!!   B had one buck and two does, she rejected the smallest, so I have a bottle baby, B has one side of her udder giving brown real sticky stuff, other side straight colostrum, I need some advice? She doesn't act like it hurts, I don't know if I need to milk it out, what to do. Here's the kids and I'm off to google. 

Buck







Doe #1







Doe #2






All kids are doing great, I gave them heat treated colostrum from their Aunt, Do I need to take the other 2 kids? I am lost on this.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

Aww!!!!    *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay, I just took all kids, they have not fed off of her, they can't? It's to thick to come out,on both sides, one side gives yellow other side gives dark brown,  anyone?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

the coloration sounds pretty normal for colostrum... no matter what the species is.
I would go ahea and put at least one of them back with her. I didn't think that Olivia was actually feeding off of Maude those first 24hrs, but she was. If the kids aren't weak, put them back with her. If they start seeming weak(you never see them up and/or walking) THEN pulll them and start bottle feeding immediately.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 10, 2011)

I second letting them go back to the doe.  Give them a chance to nurse so you don't have to bottle feed. L 


 Since they have already had colostrum and you said what she is producing is super thick, maybe milk her out once so the incoming milk thins it down a bit and it's easier to nurse.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 10, 2011)

Even if the one side is chocolate brown?


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't know what to tell you about the milk, but they are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

yes. It is normal.   Take a minute and breathe slowly and allow yourself to calm down. I understand the  "NO!!!" reaction, If I hadn't been reading through all of the posts on here, and doing my own research on google, then I would be a bit freaked out about it too. But, honest, it IS normal.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jun 10, 2011)

O.k.....cause I couldn't find any info on if it was normal. Thank you very much, I'm going back to adoring these new little lives.


----------

